# Service has an open leg



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

:blink:

How do you know you have a bad leg? What kinda meter were you using? Still bad even after replacement? Why did poco disconnect in the first place? Not enough info to help you IMO.

Never saw a SE cable be "open",.....without seeing the saw marks where it got cut.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

jwjrw said:


> ...Never saw a SE cable be "open",.....without seeing the saw marks where it got cut.


 Agreed, there's something else going on here. Especially since it sounds like you replaced the cable and still have the exact same problem.

At the meter you have one incoming leg with no voltage on it? Is that a true statement?

-John


----------

